# Schedule???



## A.Hudson (Jul 11, 2009)

Just a curious question does anyone have a schedule that they stick to in spending time with GOD in prayer and in diligent study of His Word daily??? Or do u do it whenever time permits itself daily??? Personally I think having a set timing works wonders..but def don't want it to turn into a work or something u just check off on a to do list...


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 11, 2009)

Well brother because of my schedule it is impossible to have a set Bible reading schedule, at least for the main bulk of it. I basically have three main times of Scripture reading each day though I often do more. When I wake up I read a chapter of (right now) Proverbs and also a Psalm or two and spend a bit of time with the Lord in prayer, then I read/study larger portions of Scripture when time permits during the day (today's was before work), and then I read another Psalm before bed and spend time with the Lord in prayer. I also try to read a chapter or two of Scripture during my lunches at work and pray at that time as well. So really my only set times are when I wake up and when I go to bed. Other than that I just have to fight my flesh to not put it off when I have the opportunity to read the Word.


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 11, 2009)

I find a schedule very helpful. Lately I've noticed that my productivity is much less since I've not kept to a tight schedule, and that includes my time in the Word not directly focused on sermon prep. Flexibility is one thing. Lack of discipline is another.


----------



## Sven (Jul 11, 2009)

A set schedule is good because it requires discipline, and discipline is definitely something a Christian needs. I have a set schedule, but unfortunately, I haven't been able to keep it regularly. I think the major reason why it's so hard to stick to a schedule is because reading the Word and Prayer are means of grace and both the flesh and the devil fight against the means of grace.


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 11, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> I find a schedule very helpful. Lately I've noticed that my productivity is much less since I've not kept to a tight schedule, and that includes my time in the Word not directly focused on sermon prep. *Flexibility is one thing. Lack of discipline is another.*


----------

